# Popcorn HM x Dizzy HMPK



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I'm at it again. After a break because of school I'm giving breeding another whirl. I have almost a full month off of work/school so I'm going to de this right eventually  I've been feeding my pair good foods for about a week now so I introduced them today and what wiggle worms! My boy must have just reached maturity last month, he got really wiggly at anything that looked like another fish. So when he actually saw another fish and let alone a FEMALE, oh boy!!! All he does is frantically wiggle at her lol. He's been building massive bubble nests as well so I think he's ready. She's just as happy to see him. I think its the most I've seen my Popcorn interested in a male. She swims circles trying to follow him in her breeder box. Along with wiggling right back! I'm excited hopefully by Sunday or Monday they'll be ready to put together.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I simply LOVE that female! And a cute name as well~ I hope your spawning goes well!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! I got her off aquabid as a wildcard HM female. she had a few siblings they are selling too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great pair you have! The male is perfect. Im sure he's even better in person. His caudal and dorsal fins align great and the anal fin also fits. He has a slight spoon head, but nothing to worry about. Barely noticeable. And that female is really nice as well. Shes a really nice koi marble. Her caudal doesnt look too promising, but the male will balance her fins out so its not a huge deal. Also her anal fin is more rounded and longer that usual, but again, the male will do a perfect job at balancing her fins out.

Just from a fellow breeder's point of view.

Okay i have to say, this pair's colors are going tk make some very inferesting marble fry. I cant wait to see the outcome.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

*stalking

I can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Great pair you have! The male is perfect. Im sure he's even better in person. His caudal and dorsal fins align great and the anal fin also fits. He has a slight spoon head, but nothing to worry about. Barely noticeable. And that female is really nice as well. Shes a really nice koi marble. Her caudal doesnt look too promising, but the male will balance her fins out so its not a huge deal. Also her anal fin is more rounded and longer that usual, but again, the male will do a perfect job at balancing her fins out.
> 
> Just from a fellow breeder's point of view.
> 
> Okay i have to say, this pair's colors are going tk make some very inferesting marble fry. I cant wait to see the outcome.


lol I actually asked MrV about the same fish yesterday before I introduced them. He said he's a not bad fish from a breeder's point of view too  He's actually a pet store boy. I got him about 2-3 months ago and he was just a tiny thing, not a "baby betta" though. I got him half off because he had a fungal growth. I'll post a pic from when I first got him, you can see he's grown into quite a fish. And Popcorn is a genetic wildcard, all the breeder knew is her father, her mother must have came from a different breeder. She does have the double tail geneo along with a very light dragon scale

I have a local pet store that would love to have some offspring from the same city (save on shipping charges) so they've offered to buy any fish I cant find a home for myself. I plan on selling a few to friends and maybe keeping a couple but then it'll be out into the world. If i can even get them that far. I've had the worst luck with infertile eggs/egg eaters, and this is Dizzy's first spawn. I hope he'll be a good dada.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I don't think my girl could be any chunkier. She might not make it to tomorrow. I'm thinking of letting her out soon today. I'll give them one more feeding of mosquito larva and then probably let her out...


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Good luck! Love the pair. <3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! I got a good feeling about these two. They are so gentle with each other. There wasn't a single nip between them. Dizzy has such a soft mouth too, and as far as I can tell he didn't even eat the first egg. Popcorn is by far one of my favorite girls to breed. She never eats the eggs and even helps put them in the nest. They're spawning as I type. I'll take some videos and put them up once their done.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yayy :-D i knew dizzy was a good male XP he will sharpen the caudal edges of the fry, since dizzy is a PK, but they might have long fins because PK isn't as dominant as long fin  good luck with the fry anyways


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> yayy :-D i knew dizzy was a good male XP he will sharpen the caudal edges of the fry, since dizzy is a PK, but they might have long fins because PK isn't as dominant as long fin  good luck with the fry anyways


thanks! I'm really hoping to get more than one this time


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wasn't overall impressed with the wildcard spawn. I thought the fins were lacking Sherolyn's usual amazing fins. Not sure which of her fish just placed Best of Show in the OK show but I don't think it was a wildcard.

Hopefully the male will increase spread and add some branching.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not going for show quality so I'm ok with that. I'm just excited to be giving it another go. Originally I thought I wasn't going to get another try at this for a few months but due to our lack of cash we're not going anywhere. Don't worry I already have everything under the sun for these babies so lack of cash isn't actually a problem


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Interestingly unique would like to see how the colors turns out, hope all goes well


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwAxB5penIU&feature=youtu.be

Ok here's a video. I actually still have them together. She's still chunky and got eggs but wont spawn. But their not biting each other or nipping. I'm hoping she'll go back to the nest and spawn some more. He still wiggles at her she just doesn't seem interested any more. But once again I'm hoping she'll go back. I guess until her fins start getting tore up I'll just leave them together. What do you guys think? They're not nipping each other and he still wiggles at her...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Hello, Your fishy is soo beautiful, I love seeing all the different colors and varieties, of tails that betta's have, looks a lil like our "Sammy" he does the same =with the bubble nests, loves to blow bubbles, I wish I could get him a tankmate.. but I can't if I move up to a 10 gal eventually he might, but not for mating..(sorry sammy)..Love Betta's_


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Ahw, beautiful pair!~ Good luck with the spawn, I can't wait to see what pretties you get from it, haha.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I wasn't overall impressed with the wildcard spawn. I thought the fins were lacking Sherolyn's usual amazing fins. Not sure which of her fish just placed Best of Show in the OK show but I don't think it was a wildcard.
> 
> Hopefully the male will increase spread and add some branching.


BOS was from her steel line.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok I'm going to make up a batch of room temp treated water and try the false rain here in a little bit. See if I can't get this girl back on track.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. He isnt a bad candidate fora breeder. Im actually surprised that he is from a pet store. Im also surprised you got the female from a breeder. Its very opposite. He looks more like a breeder boy while she seems like shes supposed to be from the pet store.

The male really has changed and gotten pretty big. Very nice thickness and fin extension that you see. He almost looks like a way different betta. You did a good job by buying him and caring for him tk get back in good health. 



lvandert said:


> lol I actually asked MrV about the same fish yesterday before I introduced them. He said he's a not bad fish from a breeder's point of view too  He's actually a pet store boy. I got him about 2-3 months ago and he was just a tiny thing, not a "baby betta" though. I got him half off because he had a fungal growth. I'll post a pic from when I first got him, you can see he's grown into quite a fish. And Popcorn is a genetic wildcard, all the breeder knew is her father, her mother must have came from a different breeder. She does have the double tail geneo along with a very light dragon scale
> 
> I have a local pet store that would love to have some offspring from the same city (save on shipping charges) so they've offered to buy any fish I cant find a home for myself. I plan on selling a few to friends and maybe keeping a couple but then it'll be out into the world. If i can even get them that far. I've had the worst luck with infertile eggs/egg eaters, and this is Dizzy's first spawn. I hope he'll be a good dada.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

nope didn't work, he started getting nippy so I pulled her out. He's tending the nest like a good dad. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I woke up this morning to a proud papa watching over and moving his eggs around. He let the nest widen out for when they hatch. It went from being a half inch tall to tanking up the whole corner of the tank. He's not even interested in me when I stick my face by the cage. I was worried he might be, my boys seem to always tell when it's morning, regardless if I leave the light on all night or not. But he doesn't care. While watching and looking over the tank I noticed an egg on the bottom, well Dizzy noticed too. He rushed down, picked it up, and brought it right back up to the nest. It is such a relief to have a good dad!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

How exciting!! I love that male! And the colors on the female... I'm really intrigued to see what you will get from this spawn, it should be full of surprised!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to agree. If the female is a dragon as well, you'll definitely be getting quite a few dragons in this spawn. Yes the colots will be interesting because of her being a marble Koi.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Cute pictures of daddy and eggs! !!!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha dizzy is so cute X3 he reminds me of chili pepper ;p he was an awesome dad


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

The breeder said she had a light dragon scale on her. And its hard to see but she does have it. Her body is a buttery yellow color and she has a light white dragon scaling on her. Thanks everyone for the encouragement


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How many eggs do you think there is?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

More than 50 less than 200? I don't know. I didn't cup them so I cant do an official counting like i did with the artificial hatches...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've seen tails in the eggs! If I look really close I can barely see them but they are there. Tiny little tails curled around inside the egg...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

The golden hour is up. I've had eggs for 24 hours. Time to look for tails a wigglers


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got wigglers. They should be breaking out of their eggs soon. I've seen quite a few of them wiggle in the egg. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never actually been there to see the fry hatch but i always seem to catch them free swimming.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup I got one hatched. more to come I'm hoping


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

pics? :-D lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I will in a bit. I actually can't find the one that hatched. I think he may have ended up in the java moss... I'll try to get pics of the other ones though


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats! I bet these will be lookers.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Enkil! I'm hoping I can get them to that age...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Last count was 5 little tails but it's still early. It seems to always take 29 hours for me  Here are some pictures. I'm sure there will be more to come


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lots of babies now and a bunch of wigglers still in their eggs. I got a video of the wiggling babies. You can see dad poke his head out from under to take a quick peak as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnSOpKXRKFM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oops did a double post


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of little babies now! Dizzy is running around all crazy like trying to keep them in the nest but by this time tomorrow they'll be free swimming. I'm going to leave him in there for a few days while I do a deep clean on the 20 gal. It got a pesky brown algae growth that'll require a good scouring pad to get off. I've been neglecting it light in hopes to knock some of it down (nothing else is in the tank) but I don't think it's working. I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww there so cute :3 i love that part, haha


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

There are still quite a few on the top of the nest. I have no idea how many I actually have at this point.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so there are about 50 of them hanging down from the nest. Papa is currently winning the containment battle, they are all staying in the nest. By 4 today they will be of ans swimming though. Here are the pics of the little guys in the nest this morning.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww thats just soooo cute!!!I love how in the vid one is trying to get away and "papa" flies out and grabs it  gotcha


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like someone put pepper on the fries XP lol, but there very cute ;3 good luck


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol their eyes are really black. I'll be taking some more pictures soon, they are starting to swim horizontally now. Dad of course is still trying to corral them. Dizzy Is such a good dad!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's a picture of all the tails


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

On a side note; I started feeding Dizzy the morning after the spawn. He didn't eat any of the fry or eggs.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol woke up this morning to dad trying to corral the babies. The problem is they can swim now. The second he spits them out of his mouth they like to take off in opposite directions. In a few days he'll loose them to the two clumps of java moss and then he'll just have to catch them when they come out. Time for the hard work to start. I almost have the 20 gallon completely cleaned out and scrubbed down along with everything that was in it. It's getting a 90% water change and then it'll sit dormant until dad needs a place to be.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

And now the fun starts. I love sucessful spawn logs.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Dizzy makes me prouder and prouder with this spawn. I was watching them earlier, like I always do, and I noticed I didn't see as many babies as I thought. So then I started watching daddy, and sure enough he was sucking up babies. I got a bit worried that he was eating them and then I noticed this weird vibrations on the top of the water above dad. As I watched him closer he was moving his pectoral fins in such a matter to make vibrations. And then he gave a mighty puff and about 30 babies cam flying out of his mouth. A few stragglers wiggled out after that and I almost fell over laughing. He called them in to scoop them. At least he found a way to contain them even if it's in his mouth. I'm going to try to get a video but no guarantees.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He sounds like the father breeders would kill for! The personality of this male, from what I can tell, is just amazing. Hes a real keeper I'm guessing.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I wouldn't give him up for the world. I really do love my fishies


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Fry are doing good! There are still a bunch of them and they're hanging out at the top of the tank. I got the 20 gallon cleaned and half full of fresh water. All of the plants and rocks have been cleaned and now the tank is sitting empty. I might throw dad in there in about a week or so but other than that it'll be ready for the babies in 2-3 weeks time.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I removed papa today and put him in the cleaned 20 gallon. He's zooming around and flaring at the snails. I gave the babies a feeding of microworms, they seemed to enjoy eating them. I might try to get some pictures tonight but no promises.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha, he was a good choice ;-) good luck with the fry SAVE ME ONE lol XP


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol If I get enough to adulthood you got it!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OK so I still have fry, not as many as I started with though. I think dad might have eaten the weaker ones but I still look to have about 12. Sorry I dont have pics, I've been busy and when I'm not busy I forget lol. I'll try to get some real soon!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmm woke up to one dead fry on the surface of the water today...not a good sign but I wasn't entirely concerned with it, it was only one. Regardless I did my normal cleaning of the tank (half gallon out and half gallon in **very slowly**) and I could only find 3 babies. Now I'm a bit concerned. I didn't find any more little guys dead but for the love of me I couldn't find more than three. Maybe they got stuck onto my java moss when I took it out but still I'd think they'd get out of the way...I do have a few ramshorn snails in there but their small and not "mature" yet, meaning they haven't started laying eggs.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just keep searching. Wait a few days and keep feeding. You'll see them poke out their heads. They usually do and most of them aren't as daring as others, but when they see food, they'll come out. Also they will be bigger soon, so If you don't see them still, try feeding just a bit more.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

3 babies is all I got. I really am starting to think my snails got some. But I do have 3 healthy, fat, energetic babies.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry for the loss.

How old are they?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I ended up with only 4 in my first spawn. Live and learn is my motto!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

their two weeks old yesterday  I have no Idea why so small but this will probably be my last attempt for a while. I have plans of buying my bf a bunny at the end of the summer and I'll need to save up the monies


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok sorry you had to wait like two weeks but their hard to get into focus! I have two really fat ones and one that's not so chubby. I've seen him eat well and good but I guess he doesn't want a big belly like his siblings. He also hangs out in the back of the tank by the heater, I wonder if he just isn't healthy... Anyways I've seen one with a tail like mom's, kinda got a straight edge to it, but Mom has actually lost that now. She grew a bit more in the fins and its all rounded out now. I'm also starting to see little bumps where the dorsal fins will come in


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh! None have bent spines or anything, their just swimming around.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It looks like you're doing a great job. Some just dont get the large stomach. It's perfectly normal. You just might have a few like that be the runts.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

very cute


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok so had a small crisis this morning, I went to do a water change and forgot to turn my heater off. I had one of the older glass ones. The water got to low and then I heard a little "*****". And I knew my heater cracked. Luckily I was doing a water change with some warm water so while that was being added I ran to the store and bought a new one. Petsmart was having a bit of a sale so i got one for 29 dollars. I got one that'll work up to a 20 gallon just in case my other one decides to crack as well...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heaters can be expensive. I've been pretty annoyed with them, but what can we do? We need them. I have never had a heater crack on me...*crosses fingers* and I hope it never does.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

the one I got is supposed to be "nearly indestructible" and its fully submersible so I have it horizontally in the tank. I think the little guys like it. I saw them around it earlier. I'll try to get some new pictures up of them. their 3 weeks tomorrow. I have them on a pretty various diet. Frozen bbs in the morning, hikari first bite in the after noon and then microworms at night. I'm hoping to sub out the microworms here soon for frozen daphnia. I definitely have a "runt" out of the three. Two are just chunky and big, the other one is kinda skinny and small. He's cute though. I've seen anal fins and dorsal fins on the bigger guys. I'm getting excited to start seeing color and a growth spurt here in the next week or two


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok so I talked myself into taking pictures that moment lol. Here they are. Mom and Dad are at the end. You can kinda see how mom's tail rounded out and dad's form hasn't changed at all 

The first two are pictures of the "runt". the next two are pictures of one big boy and then the last big guy was hiding in the moss, as you can see.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol oh its time for personalities. Today is the three week mark and already I have one claiming the moss ball. Ok well now he's just being mean. Its not even the biggest one. Its the middle guy chasing everyone else around...and now he's given up the moss ball for the java moss. I must have one boy if he's chasing that much!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

lvandert said:


> ok so had a small crisis this morning, I went to do a water change and forgot to turn my heater off. I had one of the older glass ones. The water got to low and then I heard a little "*****". And I knew my heater cracked. Luckily I was doing a water change with some warm water so while that was being added I ran to the store and bought a new one. Petsmart was having a bit of a sale so i got one for 29 dollars. I got one that'll work up to a 20 gallon just in case my other one decides to crack as well...


I use the non-glass pro heaters... (for fish not in the fish room)

http://www.amazon.com/06106-Heaters...TPF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338220347&sr=8-1

about 25 bucks on amazon. A bit more than the glass ones, but better for peace of mind....

Jeff.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah thats the exact same one I got. I just couldn't order it from amazon and have my babies sitting cold for the weeks it took to get here lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so surprise today. I found a fourth baby! He's in between my runt and my big guys. He's also really shy and hung out at the back of the tank, and he's darker than the other. It was funny because I was watching them and then counted "1..2...3...4?" my bf was like "4?" and I freaked out for a minute because I had 4 not 3. here are new pictures. The first one is the new guy I didn't notice before. The rest are just because I had good lighting.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

They're so cute!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay for a fourth!

They are so cute! Love the itty bitty fins.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What are you going to do with them? Keep or sell?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not sure yet. I might keep one or two but the others I plan on selling.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok well I found the fourth guy to find him dead today. He didn't look so hot when I did discover he was in there. he was kinda skinny, had clamped find and was really dark compared to my other 3. Poor guy. I was contemplating weather or not I'd need to cull him or not, he just didn't look that good.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

How many you have?? am just curious


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

3 now


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

poor guy, but you have 3 good looking babies!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

so far. I"m hoping to keep them that way


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...I've never seen bettas spawn or the babies from egg to little ones. They are sooo cute. Congratulations


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh there are tons of threads like this one on the breeding page


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Your's was the first I've read, but I've been reading more this afternoon. Really fun reading.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

aww I feel special. They are really fun to read though.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

broncosfan84 said:


> Thanks for sharing...I've never seen bettas spawn or the babies from egg to little ones. They are sooo cute. Congratulations


This is a good spawn log. Another good log to read is the 007 Spawn.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I love the 007 spawn log. They're so cute! I loved Mr. Bubbles


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

This thread is now being stalked. *pulls black mask over face*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol thanks guys. These are going to be the fun weeks. I can't wait for the 4 week mark and that growth spurt hits. And then at 5 weeks the color, and then by 6 weeks they start looking like tiny bettas


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

lvandert said:


> I love the 007 spawn log. They're so cute! I loved Mr. Bubbles


And Godzilla. lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

thats right she had named one godzilla. It's been a while since I read the thread. It was like one of the first threads I started following when I joined this site


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok sorry a little late on this but things have come up and I have been super distracted (see my journal for details) But last Sunday was the four week mark. Time for lots and lots of water changes and the growth spurt for the next couple weeks. I still have 3 of them so yay on that part. They all seem to be getting along well. I still have them in the 5 gallon because their so tiny and I'm afraid they wont find their food if I move them to the 20. They look a tad bit bigger than last week so I'm assuming thats good. I'm kinda excited for these next couple weeks. It's going to be so warm here in Rapid City that I wont have to wait for the water to get the right temp. I just get to sit it out and let mother nature do her thing. So I guess there is a plus side to 90 degree weather lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So my little runt didn't make it. I found him having a hard time swimming last night. He just didn't look happy so I put him to sleep. I'm down to 2 now. But these guys are big and strong. The 5 week mark is coming up this Sunday. ooop, I got to go to work


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

sorry for your losses. cant wait to see the remaining w colors!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww thanks. I hope to see these two guys grow up big and strong.


----------



## DazedBetta (Jun 27, 2011)

I cant wait to see their colors


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I still have two babies so yay there! But this will be my last spawn. Depending how these babies come out I may be willing to sell them. We're going to be getting a bunny this summer and possibly a piranha tank so I'm going to stop breeding. I wont have the time for them. My fishies will just have to live out their lives all happy in retirement


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Ok I still have two babies so yay there! But this will be my last spawn. Depending how these babies come out I may be willing to sell them. We're going to be getting a bunny this summer and possibly a piranha tank so I'm going to stop breeding. I wont have the time for them. My fishies will just have to live out their lives all happy in retirement


I had three red tail piranha, and I was not impressed... They always try to jump out of the tank. Very skittish fish.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I will be trying the red belly, if I get this 55 gallon tank from a friend. and thats only if.


----------



## DazedBetta (Jun 27, 2011)

How old are the fry now?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Almost 6 weeks. Although I don't think their going to make it past vacation. Our roomie is supposed to take care of them but I highly doubt he's going to do everything I tell him too


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's hoping your roomie surprises you.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in the same sort of pickle when I go to the convention, I will be gone for four days and I am getting my friend to care for the fish while I am gone. It's quite the list ;-)

P.S. I love your babies~~~

-Sincerely


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to go to the convention, just can't afford it.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thats how my red bellies died, from being taken care of while I was on vacation......

Jeff.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ahhh! One of the two is now coming to the surface for air! Squee!! I've had the top securely on with most of the holes covered with tape for moisture, I only moved the top to feed. I hope it developed right, it looks like it did at least. The little guy isn't struggling or anything


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful news! Another hurdle passed.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so its been a long while and I needed to do an update. I still have two, one is under developed more than the other. My big guy is starting to get little black spots on him and developing color. He's also got his ventral fins in so I guess I don't have to worry about the microworms causing a failure in that. Despite all the water changes these guys are still tiny so their moving then into the bigger tank tomorrow. I fear I may loose him though so I'll have to take some of the decorations out lol. I expected about 50 guys at this point so I had tons of plants to hide in. I'm hoping the bump up in tank size will promote growth in these guys.

Also got them completely off microworms and on frozen bbs and daphnia. I just fed them and the big guy was going nuts for the bbs. Once their in the new tank I'll get some pictures and upload them.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

how long are you going to be away from them again?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

9 days. I'm hoping 10 gallons of fresh water and, HOPEFULLY, a gallon of fresh water every other day will keep the anti-growth hormone down until I get back and can do some real water changes


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah definitely.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

You live in Rapid City? AHH! No way me too! I just thought that was pretty neato.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Another Rapid city go-er! Ahh! lol I actually met up with one person from this site at the dun brother's on Omaha. Yay people who are close!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Way cool! I never expected to see one person from SD here. x'D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Um on my friends list there are a few. dtailskatr is from rapid and so is tobythefish lol. If you ever want to meet up in a coffee shop and talk fish let me know lol


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds fun!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So update! The are loving the space! I saw two little fishies chasing each other this morning. The big one definitely chases the little guy but the little one will turn and attempt the baby flare lol. Then its a stand off and they circle a bit but then the little guy gives up and runs off! it's so cute. Don't worry there is a mess of java moss, 3 silk plants, and two IAL to hide with in there, if the little guy really wants to hide he can. And as the water goes up I'll add more plants.
I only have about 5 gallons in the tank but spread over a 20 thats a lot of room. I plan on adding a gallon today.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the baby flare! The best thing about it is no one gets hurt.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol its so cute! I've seen so many stand offs between my only two babies its funny. I couldn't imagine having a whole tank of cuteness.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well they both survived care under a friend while I went on vacation. The biggest guy is looking like he's got some red coming in. Squee! He's also munching frozen daphnia like candy. The little guy is still little. He's just not growing as well as the other one.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

*baby pictures*

Well my big guy for sure is like dad. He's got blue and red, also heavy iridescence. I'm doing the slow grow vs the fast so their not that big but say hello to Razzy/Lizzy (big guy/gal) and Pop/Veggis (little one)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like they're coming along really well. I love blue, I hope your other babies will soon be showing their colors.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job!


----------

